# Dumped Fish with holes!



## FishingDummy (Oct 18, 2021)

These fish were dumped on a lot behind my house and I was wondering if it is illegal to dump these fish? I called my city office to have these removed but to no avail. This has been an ongoing problem for the past year. Usually it is bucket size piles of all kids of fish. Can or will the State of Texas help with this problem?We have called the Mayor but still no help This is my last resort so I am posting this for help.i am disabled so I am unable to clean this up.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Call TPWD and report it. They will likely send a game warden out to investigate. You can call their law enforcement office at (512) 389-4846 or call Operation Game Thief at *1-800-792-4263 (GAME)*


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Try posting this in the general fishing discussion forum, not the tarpon focused forum...you'll get more responses.


----------



## meybrodir (8 mo ago)

I remember that In-Fisherman once did a study on embedded hooks in bass and to everyone's surprise most hooks (of the early '90s) would rust away within a couple months, well within the active lifetime of the fish, with minimal lasting damage.
Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox​


----------

